# Alonso signs for Mclaren in 2007



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

JPM to BMW in 2007. I'll start the rumor now.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> I don't know, it was very fun watching Senna and Prost race against each other while at McLaren...


Ah, the team rivalry of the century 

Neither Kimi nor Alonso has Senna's ruthless character. And none of them is a car genius like Prost.

They were the legends of a totaly different era. (They piloted F1 cars with manual tranny, like a real man :angel: )


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> True. But if I were a team boss, I'd go with an experienced F1 driver rather than a champion bike driver. An F1 pilot with go-kart, F3000, F1 experience will have a more easier jump than a champ bike driver.
> 
> Rossi is a top talent, no question. But the problem is if Ferrari has the time and the sponsors the patience to wait for him 'to learn' to drive an F1 car.
> 
> One season costs a lot of money these days, sponsors, management and everyone is expecting prompt success. Unfortunately.


I am not arguing the point at all...It will make for a tough transition.

However, considering Rossi's worldwide popularity and especially in Italy I think Ferrari and Marlboro would gamble on him for a year or two providing they have a proven talent in the #1 spot.

It is my understanding that he will be testing the Ferrari throughout the 2006 season. Which is part of the reason that he will run an "unbranded" bike for the 2006 MotoGP season...no sponsor conflicts when he shows up in a Marlboro car.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

WILLIA///M said:


> JPM to BMW in 2007. I'll start the rumor now.


I'll vote for that one.

McLaren seems to have developed a style that moves the silly season to another level. First they poach JPM early now Alonso. I'm not so sure that I like how Ron Dennis does business.


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh man when I first read that I was thinking about Kimi and Alonso being teammates and the prospect excited me. I think it could be like Senna and Prost.

As for Rossi, he was only a few seconds off the track record last time he jumped in the F1 cockpit. I think he could make the transition and he's a natural choice for this day and age. Marketing is more important than ever for teams and the sport as a whole and look what Rossi did for MotoGP. He definitely elevated the prominence of the sport worldwide. I'm sure that there are a lot of people in F1 licking their chops to have him do the same for them.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Dennis didn't poach JPM. More like it is clear that Kimi wants to drive for Ferrari. There is a mystical appeal about getting the number one Ferrari seat. Winning the WDC is the ultimate, winning it w/Ferrari is even a little bit more special. BTW, I'm a Williams and BMW fan...so no bias in my words here. 

JPM is a match for KR. He had some really bad luck this year. He was leading in Canada and Button's crash lost him the race, he had a couple mechanical failures cost him the win and he was gone for three races among other bad luck. Never put Montoya and Coulthard in the same sentence. JPM is a lion. He will never accept a role as a number two. DC went into each season with the task of serving his teammate. JPM is the guy who put down the hammer on MS in his first race. JPM can be as fast as anyone...as mistake free? Maybe not.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Media speculation here is that Kimi already has a deal with Ferrari - and that it was done during the summer. There was repeated speculation even before the Indy fiasco that a deal had been done.

Keke Rosberg also believes that Renault will leave Formula 1 at end of this season now that they have lost Alonso.


.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Patrick said:


> Media speculation here is that Kimi already has a deal with Ferrari - and that it was done during the summer. There was repeated speculation even before the Indy fiasco that a deal had been done.
> 
> Keke Rosberg also believes that Renault will leave Formula 1 at end of this season now that they have lost Alonso.
> 
> .


  I dont want to root for red!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Yeah. I will have to find a new driver and team to support in that case. :eeps: 


.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

misterlance said:


> I dont want to root for red!


I've heard that from some other Kimi fans here in the States too.

The VERY interesting thing to me is Flavio's role in all of this. He's Alonso's manager, and runs the Renault team. Now I see a headline in Autosport that Flavio claims he did not know about Alonso signing with McLaren. Yeah, right. Your biggest client, and champion driver for your team. And you don't know about it?!?

Something is fishy there. And Flavio is full of sh!t. 

I think he's saying it to cover his @ss. How else would he try to explain it to the Renault executives? Talk about a conflict of interest as Alonso's manager and Renault team boss. That whole "F1 owner as driver manager" thing is :bs: with Williams/Button, and Flavio/half-the-grid.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Yes, the Briatore Connection is an interesting feature to this.

It was reported in a Spanish newspaper from Oviedo (Alonso's home town) that Briatore did not have anything to do with this, and that it was Alonso's personal manager (whatever that means) that worked the deal with McLaren.

I find this impossible to believe. Afterall, the company that manages Alonso (owned by Briatore) gets money out of the contracts Alonso signs, whether they are racing contracts or commercial deals.

Lets see if the truth comes out of this.


.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

I think Alonso's move to McLaren answers a few questions:

1. Reanult is quitting F1 after 2006.
2. Kimi is off to Ferrari.
3. JPM will partner Alonso at McLaren.
4. Schumacher is retiring.

Still wondering if Rossi will join Ferrari in '07, though.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Renault has no real position from which to argue from because they know they will be out of the sport after 2007 and cannot offer the sort of contracts a WDC commands.


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

The French dominted F1, WRC, Michelin tires were tops this year, and now they're all jumping ship.

Patrick...what happened to your avatar?!?!?! Have you joined Max's minions?


----------



## JG (Mar 5, 2005)

brave1heart said:


> I think Alonso's move to McLaren answers a few questions:
> 
> 1. Reanult is quitting F1 after 2006.
> 2. Kimi is off to Ferrari.
> ...


My predictions:

Kimi to Ferrari (done deal)

JPM to Toyota after next year.

World Champion 2006 - Alonso with Renault again possibly Kimi if the better car holds up.

Massa a close 2nd or 3rd.

World Champion in 2007 - Honda with Jenson or possibly JPM with Toyota.

One way or another Honda or Toyota will outspend the rest and win after next year.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

coelacanth said:


> Patrick...what happened to your avatar?!?!?! Have you joined Max's minions?


 

The money was too good to turn down.

They suggested that I use a picture of Spoonface for my avatar, but I just couldn't lower myself that far.

:eeps:

Actually, I have been ill with some flu-like symptoms, and since I feel like a Turd, this avatar suits me well.

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Damn. Now even Bernie thinks that Räikkönen will go to Ferrari in 2007.

 


.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Hmmm, Räikkönen and Rossi teammates :thumbup:


----------

